# Sunset Limited Trip - 11/27/09



## ColdRain&Snow (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy New Year All,

I took a really nice trip the day after Thanksgiving from New Orleans to Los Angeles aboard the Sunset Limited. The captioned photo gallery may seem a bit more geared towards folks who haven't traveled the route yet and may be curious about some of the sights along the way.

It's my first Amtrak photo gallery, and I'm sure they'll get better with time. I have a few more trips from 2009 that I'm working on as time permits and will post when I can. I've got a few Coast Starlight trips between LA and SEA coming up, so I'll keep at it with the camera.

I REALLY enjoy reading your trip reports and seeing your pictures! My first gallery is here.

Best, jeff.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 1, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Happy New Year All,
> I took a really nice trip the day after Thanksgiving from New Orleans to Los Angeles aboard the Sunset Limited. The captioned photo gallery may seem a bit more geared towards folks who haven't traveled the route yet and may be curious about some of the sights along the way.
> 
> It's my first Amtrak photo gallery, and I'm sure they'll get better with time. I have a few more trips from 2009 that I'm working on as time permits and will post when I can. I've got a few Coast Starlight trips between LA and SEA coming up, so I'll keep at it with the camera.
> ...


Happy New Year! Great pics, lot's of folks put down the Sun always Sets in San Antonio but it's an interesting route! Look forward to future pics/reports!


----------



## Rail Freak (Jan 1, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > Happy New Year All,
> ...



Ditto, Nice Pics!!

RF


----------



## rail_rider (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice pics, daughter & I are going to Tucson from Trenton the first week of March. We get to spend the night in New Orleans before boarding the SL for Tucson. You can see our trip posted in the member trips section. One of these days our paths might cross again somewhere down the track. Hope you have a great New Year!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Happy New Year All,
> I took a really nice trip the day after Thanksgiving from New Orleans to Los Angeles aboard the Sunset Limited. The captioned photo gallery may seem a bit more geared towards folks who haven't traveled the route yet and may be curious about some of the sights along the way.
> 
> It's my first Amtrak photo gallery, and I'm sure they'll get better with time. I have a few more trips from 2009 that I'm working on as time permits and will post when I can. I've got a few Coast Starlight trips between LA and SEA coming up, so I'll keep at it with the camera.
> ...


...gorgeous pics, especially of the Pecos. Your comments about some of the ragtag housing make me think of my great aunt whose frontyard contained tracks. Her house was run down, the tin rusting, she had no indoor facilites, no indoor hot water, coal heating, yet, she owned over 20 acres of commercial property worth well over $1 million. In the South, you can never rely on your judgment about the asset level of a house's inhabitants by looking at the houses. We learned during Sherman's incursions to hide what we had.


----------



## ColdRain&Snow (Jan 2, 2010)

I hope it's a great year for you too. If you're interested, PM me and I can send you the order form for Hoffman's guides. She doesn't have a web presence, so everything is handled through snail mail. She has done guides on the CZ, SWC, SL, and TE/HF. They're really fun to have along as you pick up all kinds of nuggets of local info during the trip. The SL version is two full books so there's much for you and your daughter to read along the way!


----------



## ColdRain&Snow (Jan 2, 2010)

That's an interesting anecdote. The few housing pics I took along the route and the brief observations that accompanied them by no means passed any judgment upon their inhabitants. Some of the houses I saw during the trip were very different to anything I see in my daily life in Los Angeles, and it was in this vein [only] that I included these pics in the gallery. If I somehow struck a raw nerve in you, my apologies as that surely wasn't the intent when I decided to post my trip photos.


----------



## GAT (Jan 4, 2010)

Those pics are really great. Reminds me of my own trip on the SL in July 2008. It was the last leg of a horseshoe route on the EB, CONO, and SL. So many of my photos are just like yours. Seems like we both sat on the left side of the train! :lol:

I agree with you about the houses, especially those seen as you leave New Orleans. To witness the lack of follow-up and official neglect three years after Katrina was the second most depressing sight on the whole loop. The single most depressing view was this, just west of El Paso:

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4058/424614...ce99ca0d6_o.jpg

To paraphrase that other president, "Mr. Obama, tear down that wall!"


----------



## Rail Freak (Jan 4, 2010)

Was that "The Great Wall Of Texas"?

RF


----------



## Hytec (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for your wonderful photo journey, very enjoyable. I have reservations on the Sunset for next May to attend my grandson's graduation in LA. Your photos really add excitement and anticipation. Thanks!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 4, 2010)

When the US builds a 20 foot wall/fence the industrious folks in Mexico build 22 foot ladders! Also as you ride the Sunsets along the border you can already see the holes cut in the fence! Not one of our better ideas, it's a perfect example of Security Theater! Ronnie must be rolling in his grave, Mr. Obama tear down that wall indeed!


----------



## rrdude (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm not a huge fan of travelogues, but I could be, after reading your captions on the photos. Very, VERY, nice work.....


----------



## ColdRain&Snow (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your feedback. It was so much fun to be on this train! Hope you have a great trip, Hytec. Just thinking about another SL trip makes me smile!


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 4, 2010)

You worked very hard on this . . . and it was an excellent report. I relieved my trip from last summer. And that brought back great memories.


----------



## Don (Apr 28, 2010)

WOW!!!

I'm taking the SL in June, and your pictures really make me wish it was tomorrow.


----------



## Hytec (May 2, 2010)

Jeff, I really like your slide show.

I'll be taking #1 from NOL to LAX on the 10th, and returning on #2 the 16th, so looking forward to seeing all that you show and more. Jim Hudson will be on board also, and we hope to view the NO skyline and Huey P Long Bridge from the Lounge before lunch.

Did you take your photos from your room or from the Lounge?

Also, was it convenient getting served in the diner after coming off the Bridge, or were they trying clean up and upset that you were late for lunch?

Thanks, Hank


----------



## ColdRain&Snow (May 2, 2010)

Hytec said:


> Jeff, I really like your slide show. I'll be taking #1 from NOL to LAX on the 10th, and returning on #2 the 16th, so looking forward to seeing all that you show and more. Jim Hudson will be on board also, and we hope to view the NO skyline and Huey P Long Bridge from the Lounge before lunch.
> 
> Did you take your photos from your room or from the Lounge?
> 
> ...


What a fun trip Hank- you guys will have a blast! I took all of the pictures from my room which was on the left side. If your room ends up being on the left, you will have great views of the bridge, river, and skyline. If you're on the right, heading up to the SSL will ensure some great pics. The bridge comes fairly quickly after departure (20 minutes give or take), so you won't have any trouble with the lunch seating. We were long past the bridge by the time I was sitting down to eat. If they are taking lunch reservations that day, perhaps you can have your SCA get one for you if you do walk down to the SSL. On that day, I recall that no reservations were used and they made two lunch announcements (main and last call), both of which were after the bridge crossing.

I hope you have an amazing trip, and please share your pics with us when you return. The Sunset Limited is a special train!


----------

